# Remis blinds X250



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi 
I have a burstner (June 2007) with Remis concertina blinds fitted to cab doors.The plastic sections that hold the magnetic strips have come off several times, they are only held in place with double sided tape and exposure to extreme heat( sunlight magnified by the glass) causes the glue to weaken. I have tried several different makes of tape with no real success. Has this happened to others and is there a solution.

Steles


----------



## johnmeadows (May 17, 2008)

Get Lesly to put her finger on it or ask this bloke I met in spain , he's pretty good at this sort of thing!
look after your selves regards John


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

Not happened to mine (yet..). I do find the little metal trims that fits round the rear view mirror on the windscreen blinds tend to fly off quite frequently as the blinds zip back when you open them.


----------

